# 8x Lane SLI, genug Power?



## ArtificialPro (9. Juni 2008)

Hey Ho,

auch wenn ich schon in einem Thread dieses Problem gepostet hab, ist er bereits geschlossen.

Ich hab ein SLI Board (Abit IN9 Fatal1ty) welches im SLI-modus nur 2x 8x Lanes zur Verfügung stellt. 
1.)Gibt dieses eine Leistungseinschränkung im Vergleich zu 2x 16x Lanes?

2.)Ist die Leistung einer 8800GTS (G80) dann doppelt so groß (90%?)? Nvidia sagt ja, wieso auch nicht  
3.)Wäre die Leistung dann größer als bei einer 8800GTX, welche ja 128 unified Shader hat. Die GTS 96x2, kann man das so rechnen?

4.)Wieso hat die 88 GTS 640MB mehr Leistung als eine 320MB ? Der Speicher ist doch nicht für die Leistung verantwortlich.

5.)Kann man eine 640MB mit einer 320 MB Karte laufen lassen? Oder fällt bei der 640er die Hälfte weg?

6.)Reicht für eine solche SLI-konfiguration ein 500W Netzteil aus? Ich hab das System schon mit einem 420W Netzteil betrieben. Bei Nvidia´s empfohlenen Netzteilen hatte alle mehr als 750W.

So erstmal genug Fragen ^^

MfG AP


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, folgender Beitrag in einem anderen Forum klärt so gut wie alle Fragen:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451069&highlight=lanes

mfg chmee


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Juni 2008)

Ok, danke!

Bleiben ja nur noch die Fragen 4 und 5 ^^ Aber eig ja nur Nebenfragen...

MfG AP


----------



## ArtificialPro (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab eine Zeitschrift von Hardwareluxx gefunden und zuuuufällig war da ein Test der(damals) neuen 88 Grakas drin. Auch was SLI bringt.

Mit dem 680i Shipsatz hat man 70-90% mehr Leistung. Je nach dem welche Anwendung man nutzt. Mobos mit 680i haben aber in der Regel immer 2x 16x Lanes.
Eine 88GTS SLI hat demnach mehr Leistung als eine einzelne GTX. Kp wie das mit 2x 8x Lanes ist.

MfG AP

Ps: weiß wirklicht niemand ob das NT reicht?


----------

